# buoy review



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

thought I would share something from opening day of snapper season. I thought that the best buoys were homemade. I think I am wrong though. we dive a lot of spots but never anchor. we mainly drop a buoy and dive then get buoy and go. someone I dove with Monday had a sure marker buoy and it was a good one. he took the handle off and a battery drill motor would fit right over the chuck rom the handle being removed. it took seconds to pull it up from the depths. I hated rolling or spooling the line back on and this is the way to go. we just used a home made 4 or 5 lb weight. so if you are looking for one, this would be one tha ti would recommend.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

countryjwh said:


> thought I would share something from opening day of snapper season. I thought that the best buoys were homemade. I think I am wrong though. we dive a lot of spots but never anchor. we mainly drop a buoy and dive then get buoy and go. someone I dove with Monday had a sure marker buoy and it was a good one. he took the handle off and a battery drill motor would fit right over the chuck rom the handle being removed. it took seconds to pull it up from the depths. I hated rolling or spooling the line back on and this is the way to go. we just used a home made 4 or 5 lb weight. so if you are looking for one, this would be one tha ti would recommend.


They are excellent buoys. Been having one for years.

If you're using a drill, you need to replace the spool shaft with a stainless one.

You can order it here.

http://www.suremarker.com/products.htm


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I had one that I used for kayak fishing. The "barrel" split and all the weight poured out. 

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## Costadelpar (Nov 16, 2011)

A good tip that we do we do with ours...use pink colored string instead of the normal white. Also, if you use a drill and have the steel shaft insert, make sure you hold it straight up and down while reeling it up so the line doesn't touch the bottom edge of the buoy. It has little notches and if you hold it at an angle, it will eventually tear off and you'll loose your weight. Speaking from experience.


----------

